# Replacing water slide decals



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck or have a special way to apply the monark decal kits that bicyclebones sells.These kits are so old and brittle that as soon as you try to slide it off they just fall apart.I know he has no control  over this but at $60 a set not one was usable.Also had the same problem with the j.c.higgins


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2013)

Spraying the decals with a few light coats of clear lacquer will help. After spraying the lacquer cut off the paper around the original outline of the decal. Zager axe had instructions on his eBay page.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 10, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Spraying the decals with a few light coats of clear lacquer will help. After spraying the lacquer cut off the paper around the original outline of the decal. Zager axe had instructions on his eBay page.




Cant find anything under that name on e-bay


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Cant find anything under that name on e-bay




Sorry. I can never find it either because I always mis spell the name using an e, not an a. 
Here you go. http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=zagar-axe


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 10, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Sorry. I can never find it either because I always mis spell the name using an e, not an a.
> Here you go. http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=zagar-axe




Thanks GTs58  Have never seem that before and going to give it a try.Thanks again


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2013)

The common mistake of letting the decal set in water for minutes can also cause some problems. Usually soaking the decal in luke warm water for a couple seconds is all that is needed to get the backing paper saturated. Then let it sit on the counter until it releases and you can slide the decal on the backer.


----------



## vincev (Nov 10, 2013)

Rustolium makes a spray can of clear enamel I usually give the decal 3 coats of clear.Trim the decal as close as you can before dipping into water.Brittle ones  never break this way.


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 11, 2013)

As long as we're talking decals, how do you get the old decals off when you have a nice paint job underneath you want to save? I've never done this before so I figured I'd ask before I ruined the paint.


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Sorry. I can never find it either because I always mis spell the name using an e, not an a.
> Here you go. http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=zagar-axe




That's some great info! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 11, 2013)

DJ Bill said:


> As long as we're talking decals, how do you get the old decals off when you have a nice paint job underneath you want to save? I've never done this before so I figured I'd ask before I ruined the paint.




I have to say it all depends and there are many variables. Type and age of paint, age of decals, type of decals and if someone cleared over the decal at some point.
On my old Schwinns from the 50's thru the last models produced in Chicago I have not had to use any toxic chemicals as some others had to use. No Goof Off, spray carb or brake cleaner etc.. I've used nothing other than turtle wax polishing and rubbing compounds on the bikes I've redone. It will also take off chainguard screenings and pin stripes or fork darts. Keep the rag loaded with fresh compound, do not let it dry and rub easy until you can see how it's working.  The 60's style wrap around seat mask decals may take a little more work and on one I started out with a rubbing compound. 
I've heard of someone using denatured alcohol but I know from experience that will eat some types of paint or finishes other than latex.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 12, 2013)

I too have some waterslide decals to apply and had no idea that there needs a reapplication of clear coat before starting the soak process.
Been years since I have applied waterslides to model cars I used to build.

As for removing decals and not damaging the OG paint.
I made the discovery by accident while trying to clean a bike. Using the orange bottle "Orange" cleaner, it ate up or dissolved my original tank decal.....damn I was pissed.
But I now know how to ruin a 60 year old decal.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I too have some waterslide decals to apply and had no idea that there needs a reapplication of clear coat before starting the soak process.
> Been years since I have applied waterslides to model cars I used to build.




If your decals are fairly new, coating it with a clear coat before application is not needed. If you have no idea of how old your decals are, then it's a better safe than sorry situation.


----------



## jnat306bg (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm glad to have found this thread. I have a blue 58 corvette with nice paint but the schwinn script decals look awful.
The ideas here will help.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 18, 2014)

*Setting old Waterslide decals*

Totally invisible.  Works perfectly every time.  Apply one coat, let dry, trim, apply.


----------

